# Difference Between Single and Dual Capacitor Ceiling Fan



## swimmer

I saw these 2 products at Home Depot

1. Westinghouse 7728600 3-Speed Switch for Single Capacitor Ceiling Fan

http://www.westinghouselighting.com...ch-with-antique-brass-pull-chain-7728600.aspx

2. Westinghouse 7728800 3-Speed Switch for Dual Capacitor Ceiling Fan

http://www.westinghouselighting.com...ch-with-antique-brass-pull-chain-7728800.aspx

Both switches have L, 1, 2, 3 terminals.

What is the difference between a single and a dual capacitor ceiling fan?

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## B-Nabs

The number of capacitors! :jester:


----------



## swimmer

B-Nabs said:


> The number of capacitors! :jester:



I suppose you mean the actual packages. So if I see 2 packages then it is a dual capacitor fan and I don't really care how many capacitors are in each package?


----------



## emtnut

swimmer said:


> I suppose you mean the actual packages. So if I see 2 packages then it is a dual capacitor fan and I don't really care how many capacitors are in each package?


Single Cap has 2 terminals, the dual Cap has 3 terminals (2 Caps in 1 package)

Different ceiling fans have different ways of speed select.
Sometimes it's switching the capacitance value, or they can use winding taps.


----------



## swimmer

emtnut said:


> Single Cap has 2 terminals, the dual Cap has 3 terminals (2 Caps in 1 package)
> 
> Different ceiling fans have different ways of speed select.
> Sometimes it's switching the capacitance value, or they can use winding taps.



Most ceiling fan caps I look at are 3 caps in 1 package with 4 terminals


----------



## emtnut

swimmer said:


> Most ceiling fan caps I look at are 3 caps in 1 package with 4 terminals


Yep, they have those too ... depends on the mfr.


----------



## macmikeman

I will just pull out the bad one, take it to the hardware store and find me a lookalike if I can. Experience has shown me that it is not always the only problem , sometimes it is a symptom of something- usually somebody installed a speed control in the wall and didn't set the fan to high speed , or another person comes along and changes the speed using the pull chain that the installer of the wall control forgot to cut off at its base....


----------

